# Which Receiver Hitch and Platform Rack for 2016 WRX???



## krazymatt (Jun 6, 2014)

So I'm in the process of buying a 2016 WRX Sedan and I was hoping to install a receiver hitch and a Kuat Tray type bike rack. Can this be done or which are my best options?? Thanks....


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

etrailer.com - they will match up your car with both a hitch and a rack (if needed)


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

The Torklift Ecohitch looks to be an awesome way of installing a hitch to a WRX. Not sure of the cost though but I see its $285.00 for just the hitch.

Torklift Central | 2015-2016 Subaru WRX/WRX-STI EcoHitch Invisi


----------



## crfnick56 (Mar 7, 2012)

Shakester said:


> The Torklift Ecohitch looks to be an awesome way of installing a hitch to a WRX. Not sure of the cost though but I see its $285.00 for just the hitch.
> 
> Torklift Central | 2015-2016 Subaru WRX/WRX-STI EcoHitch Invisi


That hitch has me scratching my head. With the receiver totally "hidden" inside the bumper how would you get to the hitch pin and/or lock to install/remove a bike carrier, or anything for that matter? It looks like you would need some sort of adapter to get it out through the bumper to be able to put anything in the receiver tube. Either that or lay under the car and reach up inside the bumper just to put the pin in. I really like the concept but it looks pretty impractical unless you never take the bike carrier out of the hitch.

Check out the Curt hitch from e-trailer..... https://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Hitch/Subaru/WRX/2016/C11408.html?vehicleid=201630917
There are a few reviews posted already and one picture that shows the hitch installed and it sits up tight against the bumper, out of the way and looks clean. I have a Curt hitch on my Forester and had one on my GTI before that and never has an issue. Plus e-trailer is awesome to deal with.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

I have a torklift Ecohitch on my 2016 STI . . . it works fantastically, but if you need access to the pin, it would be quite difficult. I use a 1UP rack, which doesn't need to access the pin so its all gravy. best setup I've ever had. The curt hitch mentioned above could work too, but note that it does stick out quite low, so ground clearance would be an issue over steep inclines; not an issue with the ecohitch.


----------



## Menel (Mar 15, 2015)

crfnick56 said:


> That hitch has me scratching my head. With the receiver totally "hidden" inside the bumper how would you get to the hitch pin and/or lock to install/remove a bike carrier, or anything for that matter? It looks like you would need some sort of adapter to get it out through the bumper to be able to put anything in the receiver tube. Either that or lay under the car and reach up inside the bumper just to put the pin in. I really like the concept but it looks pretty impractical unless you never take the bike carrier out of the hitch.
> 
> Check out the Curt hitch from e-trailer..... https://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Hitch/Subaru/WRX/2016/C11408.html?vehicleid=201630917
> There are a few reviews posted already and one picture that shows the hitch installed and it sits up tight against the bumper, out of the way and looks clean. I have a Curt hitch on my Forester and had one on my GTI before that and never has an issue. Plus e-trailer is awesome to deal with.


You just reach under and put the pin in. It's accessible below and behind the bumper cover.
No Adapter, Receiver plugs right in.

I have it on my XV.
It's even more important to preserve what little ground clearance you have with a WRX.


----------



## crfnick56 (Mar 7, 2012)

Menel said:


> You just reach under and put the pin in. It's accessible below and behind the bumper cover.
> No Adapter, Receiver plugs right in.
> 
> I have it on my XV.
> ...


OK, I stand corrected. That does look like a pretty clean alternative to the hitch sitting below the bumper.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Menel said:


> You just reach under and put the pin in. It's accessible below and behind the bumper cover.
> No Adapter, Receiver plugs right in.
> 
> I have it on my XV.
> It's even more important to preserve what little ground clearance you have with a WRX.


This is also true for the WRX/STI, but there's a lot more plastic for your hand to clear if you routinely need to access the pin. If you use a 1UP, it doesn't matter one bit, and if you plan to put your rack on and leave it on, it also doesn't matter. Occasional access wouldn't be that big a deal.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

There are some pretty awesome hidden receivers these days, I have one that is similar on my bmw and there's nothing externally visible. Had to take off the rear fascia and install behind the rear crash-bumper, which is actually what the european-available OEM receiver does, but well worth it. With systems like these, it is a no-brainer IMO.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Jayem said:


> There are some pretty awesome hidden receivers these days, I have one that is similar on my bmw and there's nothing externally visible. Had to take off the rear fascia and install behind the rear crash-bumper, which is actually what the european-available OEM receiver does, but well worth it. With systems like these, it is a no-brainer IMO.


Which BMW? I Passed on the M235i because there was no way to put a hitch (or so I thought).


----------



## Koogs (Mar 25, 2016)

Eco hitch is nice, I really like the Kuat rack

I just did it on mine. Getting the hitch pin in is a bit of a pain. Definitely read the instructions a few times. I missed some minor items and had to redo. 
So far I have used it only once and it was good!

.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deuce1919 (Dec 2, 2008)

*STi*



007 said:


> I have a torklift Ecohitch on my 2016 STI . . . it works fantastically, but if you need access to the pin, it would be quite difficult. I use a 1UP rack, which doesn't need to access the pin so its all gravy. best setup I've ever had. The curt hitch mentioned above could work too, but note that it does stick out quite low, so ground clearance would be an issue over steep inclines; not an issue with the ecohitch.
> 
> View attachment 1062554
> 
> View attachment 1062555


 I am looking to do this on my 2017 STi, how does the 1up rack attach to the receiver if you do not need to access the pin or do you just leave it on all the time? Sorry of this is a stupid ?.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

deuce1919 said:


> I am looking to do this on my 2017 STi, how does the 1up rack attach to the receiver if you do not need to access the pin or do you just leave it on all the time? Sorry of this is a stupid ?.


Its got a ball that jams into the corner of the hitch via a jack screw. That lock it in place and no pin needed.


----------



## Ericbiker (Feb 15, 2018)

*questions about hitch pin fit*



Koogs said:


> Eco hitch is nice, I really like the Kuat rack
> 
> I just did it on mine. Getting the hitch pin in is a bit of a pain. Definitely read the instructions a few times. I missed some minor items and had to redo.
> 
> ...


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

So this question comes over 1 year later than the most recent comment... for that i apologize, but.... 

I have a 2019 WRX, which is the same as the OP's 2016, and im deciding between the 2 hitch types; hidden in the bumper, or below the bumper.
I use a Thule T2, but on rare occasions i do tow very small things. How does the "hidden" hitch type, like the Eco, allow for access to the pin?


----------



## nickpriv (May 9, 2020)

007 said:


> I have a torklift Ecohitch on my 2016 STI . . . it works fantastically, but if you need access to the pin, it would be quite difficult. I use a 1UP rack, which doesn't need to access the pin so its all gravy. best setup I've ever had. The curt hitch mentioned above could work too, but note that it does stick out quite low, so ground clearance would be an issue over steep inclines; not an issue with the ecohitch.


I have been doing a bunch of research on EcoHitch as well as 1up racks. It looks like the EcoHitch depth is 4" but on 1up racks they require 4.3" minimum hitch depth. Have you had any issues here? My buddy has a 1up rack and the thing seems bulletproof so that is definitely the route I'd like to go. Thanks.


----------

